# Distributions - info, please?



## Ranguvar (Nov 21, 2008)

Moderately advanced Linux user checking out some other operating systems 

The 'distributions' page of the installer is rather confusing. I selected 'Minimal', because I prefer the minimal base to then add upon, and am now customizing it.

Please don't take this as whining. Just a little frustrated, and there's no good info to be found in the installer or the handbook, it seems.... A lot of what I write is phrased as questions. I mean towards the installer, mostly, or anyone willing to help 

"dict - spelling checker dictionary files"
Okay, that's nice. Dictionary files for what package (port?) please? Is it standard for all apps? Maybe? Okay, that's nice, let's hope so. How do I decide what dictionaries I want? Will this install for all languages? I don't need all languages. Suppose I could fix this after install, but it's not very elegant.

"doc - Miscellaneous online FreeBSD docs"
Cool. What format are they in? Please? You won't tell? Crap. I did an install half-way through before, and you installed every single locale of these... any way to tell you I only need en_US? Is that done after install? If so, how? Just deleting the files seems like it would screw up the system a bit... if there's an update, will they all get installed again?

"catman - Preformatted man pages"
This isn't really FreeBSD's fault, I think. I just can't find any info on exactly what preformatted pages are? Why are they beneficial? Thanks!

"proflibs - Profiled versions of the libraries"
Of which libraries? List, please?

"local - Local additions collection"
Huh? What additions? Additions from FreeBSD? Or does this set up a manual local 'distribution'?


Thanks to anyone who offers info


----------



## anomie (Nov 21, 2008)

Ranguvar said:
			
		

> "dict - spelling checker dictionary files"



Not sure, but I think this refers to /usr/share/dict, which is used by look(1) and perhaps other programs. 



			
				Ranguvar said:
			
		

> "doc - Miscellaneous online FreeBSD docs"



I think this refers to /usr/share/doc. I see both ascii text and html formats for different documents. 



			
				Ranguvar said:
			
		

> "catman - Preformatted man pages"



From manpages for catman(1):


> The catman utility preformats all the man pages in directories using the nroff -man command.



Unsure about the rest, so I won't comment. Try not to get too caught up in the small details for now. Get it installed and give it a run.


----------



## Ranguvar (Nov 22, 2008)

anomie said:
			
		

> The catman utility preformats all the man pages in directories using the nroff -man command


Yeah, I get that, but what exactly do they mean by preformatting, and why is it beneficial?



			
				anomie said:
			
		

> Unsure about the rest, so I won't comment. Try not to get too caught up in the small details for now. Get it installed and give it a run.


Ah, but I want to get caught up in the details  What I'm looking for in an OS is simplicity (NOT ease of use!), tweakability, minimalism (by choice - I have a fast PC, minimalism is just fantastic IMO), and overall power-user friendliness. Plus, I love learning. The only reason I'm even trying FreeBSD is because I'm curious and I want to learn  There are issues that would prevent me from using *BSD full-time.

So, thanks for the info you have provided


----------



## cliedo (Nov 22, 2008)

There is only one dristubution to freebsd which makes it the best IMHO


----------



## cliedo (Nov 22, 2008)

but there a are many architectors that the base is used
i386, amd64


----------



## cliedo (Nov 22, 2008)

and many others please visit http://www.freebsd.org


----------



## kamikaze (Nov 22, 2008)

Ranguvar said:
			
		

> Yeah, I get that, but what exactly do they mean by preformatting, and why is it beneficial?


The simple answer: It's not.

Manual pages are written in nroff and have to be converted into a document (same idea as TeX). The command _nroff -man_ converts these documents into manual pages. Normally this is done when you view the page.

When text processing was a heavy task this caused uncomfortable delays for users who had to wait for their manual pages getting converted on the fly, so catman was developed as a convert once and remember the result solution. But nowadays CPUs make this obsolete and preconverted manual pages are just a waste of disk space.


----------



## cajunman4life (Nov 22, 2008)

I always start with a minimal base install, and build from there. You said you were going to do the same, but then you started fussing with all the other options. Don't mate. They will just make you confused (as they have done). Just install the minimal base system, which gives you a great foundation to start with. Then begin building the framework on top of that foundation, and next thing you know, you're living in a beautiful mansion that you designed yourself.


----------



## Ranguvar (Nov 22, 2008)

@cliedo: I'm just using the word "distributions" as it is used in the installer.

@kamikaze: Thanks much!

@cajunman4life: I probably won't use them  I would just really like to know what they mean.


----------



## Brandybuck (Nov 22, 2008)

Answering the remaining two questions:



			
				Ranguvar said:
			
		

> "proflibs - Profiled versions of the libraries"
> Of which libraries? List, please?



Profiled versions of the standard FreeBSD libraries installed as part of base. If you aren't a developer you don't need profiled libraries. Nearly everyone can safely leave this alone. 



			
				Ranguvar said:
			
		

> "local - Local additions collection"
> Huh? What additions? Additions from FreeBSD? Or does this set up a manual local 'distribution'?



I don't know, so let me find out really quick...

Hmmm, not much information. But I am noticing that there is no "local" install files on my install CDs. Without poking into the systinstall sources, I'm going to make a wild guess that "local" is for customized installations: your sysadmin makes a customized FreeBSD installation that includes some extra "local" software.


----------



## Ranguvar (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks!

Perhaps this information should be in the handbook?


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Nov 23, 2008)

For a person new to the OS, that plans to get to know the system it is best to choose "Standard" and the "Developer" distribution.
This will install all sources, so you can instantly rebuild the base system, a customized kernel and get familiar with the FreeBSD's make and the infrastructure that has already been created for you in /usr/share/mk.
Also read through /usr/share/examples/ and of course the handbook. You will then easily find out that what is installed is controlled by WITH_|WITHOUT_ flags in /etc/src.conf. The hier(7), rc(8), rc.conf(5) and ports(7) manpage are also very informative for someone new to the system.


----------

